# Murano XM Radio or lack thereof



## Mary (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi - 

I am a new owner ofa used 05 Murano and to my chagrin I found out that Nissan seems to be proprietary in that I have to purchase the receiver from Nissan that is needed to be able to use the XM wiring and button that is installed in the Murano. My other option is to use a Audio Zone or some store like that and they will put a regular XM in there and then I have it sticking out of the dash, and that is not what I want. So my question is, does anyone know how I can buy a receiver from Nissan without having to go through the dealerships? I'm looking not to have to fork over $450 for it. I have someone that can install it if I can come up with the receiver. Thanks for the help.

Mary


----------

